# How can I bid jobs for smaller companies?



## Kehling_mp (Jan 7, 2015)

I work for a large commercial drywall company. I am looking to pick up some part time work at night time bidding smaller interior commercial jobs for smaller drywall companies. I would provide on screen takeoff and quickbid print outs. I would show all breakdowns of materials and man hours. This way, the company would see where i have put the money. All of this for just a small fee. I have searched different ways to make this happen, but have not been able to successfully market this. Any thoughts???


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to lose your current job....


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Pretty sure I would get fired. Even if your company is not interested in these small jobs I'm sure they would not want u to help them achieve success and possibly become a company that does "bigger" jobs. 
If u need the extra money go tape the small jobs in the evenings. 
Just my opinion. Good luck bro


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

You would probably have to make a phony user name and profile and market everything online to contractors somewhere outside your community. And then good luck getting paid. It is difficult to bid for people you are unfamiliar with. Materials is easy. But productivity rates are not universal qualities. Whenever I tell guys "this computer says you should have been done with that job yesterday", they tell me to.........well, its better to not get into that. But if I were to say, "a guy on a computer a thousand miles from here says you should be done by now", that really wouldn't go over very well.


----------



## richmond (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a painting estimator out of ohio....I'm in wisconsin...it worked well....


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

thefinisher said:


> Sounds like a good way to lose your current job....



yea, most companies would definitely frown once they get wind of it.


----------

